# Youth bindings or small Adult bindings



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I would upgrade, better quality and more adjustability, IMO.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

If Upgrade ,
any recommendations as to a good binding.
I love my flows, but my son likes the traditional binding style, he is 60/40 park, free ride


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I tried Flows with the kids and spent more time getting them into the binding than with traditional straps...definitely love/hate with those things. With the adult binding there is plenty of info and opinion here....Flux/Rome/Burton/Union to name a few. For my girls, I'm using the low/mid-level bindings from Burton because I got pretty good deals on them.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

From burton consider a used pair of customs or missions, softer bindings will compensate for his light weight. 

It he's a size seven now he'll soon need a men's medium.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Size 7 is about where I've decided to start targeting the swap to adult stuff. I've got a few years until I have to worry about that though. And he'll be 10 this year with me hoping he's ok in the size 4 boots I grabbed him for his bday in Dec.


----------



## mosf88 (Mar 1, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Size 7 is about where I've decided to start targeting the swap to adult stuff. I've got a few years until I have to worry about that though. And he'll be 10 this year with me hoping he's ok in the size 4 boots I grabbed him for his bday in Dec.


Anyone ever put their boys at this ago into women's bindings? My son will be in size 5 or 6 mens boots this season. He is 12 but he is short for his age and probably still only 70 lbs...so more like the size of a 10/11 year old. He likes the idea of rear entry bindings, and there is a better price and selection from womens (I'd get them in black of course!) Thanks!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

mosf88 said:


> Anyone ever put their boys at this ago into women's bindings? My son will be in size 5 or 6 mens boots this season. He is 12 but he is short for his age and probably still only 70 lbs...so more like the size of a 10/11 year old. He likes the idea of rear entry bindings, and there is a better price and selection from womens (I'd get them in black of course!) Thanks!


I have no idea if it's actually just marketing fluff but they'll claim that womens have a little bit different shape. No idea what that translates to in the real world.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

mosf88 said:


> Anyone ever put their boys at this ago into women's bindings? My son will be in size 5 or 6 mens boots this season. He is 12 but he is short for his age and probably still only 70 lbs...so more like the size of a 10/11 year old. He likes the idea of rear entry bindings, and there is a better price and selection from womens (I'd get them in black of course!) Thanks!



for those of you reading through the thread , I decided on k2 formula, could not beat the 77 price for 2014 model year in black.

I just recieved them and compared them to his older ride phenoms. the k2 medium size was exactly the same size as the youth ride medium bindings. even the highbacks were same height.

SO mens medium would be good for a kid as long as the boot size is in the size range (size 5-8 for k2 medium).

As for womens gear. I followed the advice of some of the other forum members who are men with smaller foot size, and i purchased womens boots for him. he wanted boa boots and the womens size were cheaper then the youth ones , and unlike the youth ones, the womens boot had a liner. and were of a better quality (of course i bought black boot :laugh::laugh

I think you would find that the womens bindings would be fine as well, just match the size i usually use the eu size as it is easier to compare.


----------



## mosf88 (Mar 1, 2013)

f00bar said:


> I have no idea if it's actually just marketing fluff but they'll claim that womens have a little bit different shape. No idea what that translates to in the real world.


My understanding is women's bindings are narrower and the highback is shorter. 

Some kids bindings just seem so cheap. My son will be riding very hard this winter I know it.


----------



## mosf88 (Mar 1, 2013)

larrytbull said:


> for those of you reading through the thread , I decided on k2 formula, could not beat the 77 price for 2014 model year in black.
> 
> I just recieved them and compared them to his older ride phenoms. the k2 medium size was exactly the same size as the youth ride medium bindings. even the highbacks were same height.
> 
> ...


Thanks - I had not thought of a women's boot for him, but he likes boa and I may need to get him a larger size for this season - he has already gone up a size in skate shoes.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

mosf88 said:


> My understanding is women's bindings are narrower and the highback is shorter.
> 
> Some kids bindings just seem so cheap. My son will be riding very hard this winter I know it.


that is what i thought at well, but looking at the k2 against the ride phenom i don't see that as the case. I even called the MFr's (ride and K2 are owned by same parent K2) the mfr told me no real difference maybe a little in highback size but at size 7 he would be fine

.

The best of the kids size is the the ride phenom, it is a tank well built and many nice features but I wanted my son to get to the next level of riding, mostly it is up to his effort, not the equipment, but i wanted him to have some more tweak capability, and canted footbeds, as well as some experience with another binding this way going forward he has a way to compare what he likes and does not like. the canting should help his knees, it helps mine. I don't want him to have knees like his old man.


----------

